# Post your bags!



## Liz (May 4, 2005)

Since Trisha mentioned a thread about bags, lets start one up! hehe. Post your handbags and wallets!


----------



## K*O* (May 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* OK heres some, i have a Prada large messenger and a few Gucci little bags that i'll photo soon! plus a few DKNY and Evisu bags!






Mulberry Roxanne






Luella Bartley Giselle






LV Purses

I love that red one, I have something like that in black its Franco Sarto, I think (Im not good w/names) - Janelle would kill for the pink one !!! lol


----------



## K*O* (May 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Thanks Karen, i just got the red one today!! I love it already!! Just got it today? Nice, Wear it well, its a beauty !


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 5, 2005)

ooooh... my kind of thread! LOL k... here goes!

1. Black leather with buckle... no idea what brand

2. Black Guess bag? (Got it on Ebay - who knows if it's real! lol)

3. Black crocheted bag by Sak

4. Black Small shoulder bag (no name) with detachable clip strap

5. Black cK handbag

6. Denim bag (free from my Glamour magazine subscription! lol)

7. My little turquoise shoulder bag, mint green handbag, and lt. blue Bag

8. Small Guess buckle bag (so small fits right under the armpit! Love it!)

9. Kathy Van Zeeland bag

10. Kenneth Cole Messenger Bag

11. Kenneth Cole Reaction Logo Bag

12. Little Coach (maybe? got it as a gift) lol

13. I Love Lucy tote &amp; mu case (Gift from friend who knows I luv Lucy! lol)

14. Pink/Tan Clip tote from Matrix

15. Black Polo Sport bag

16. Prada Buckle bag

17. Prada Tote

18. Small Beaded Evening bag that came free w/ Revlon purchase!





19. Saddle Handbag

20. Small Rhinestone Evening bag

21. The "Vegas" bag! -No name, but bought it to keep essentials while in LV!

22. White Buckle bag

23. XOXO black logo Hobo bag (that I'm using now - my favorite!



)


----------



## Marisol (May 5, 2005)

OMG Janelle. Nice stash! I need to take a picture of all of mine.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* OMG Janelle. Nice stash! I need to take a picture of all of mine. LOL I just keep buying them !!!


----------



## Liz (May 5, 2005)

I only have a few purses. Some old Coach ones that I don't use any more. And my beloved Louis Vuitton! I don't have actual pics of it though. I got them off of eluxury. My bf got it for me last year on valentine's day


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 6, 2005)

Oh boy.... Patrick our 'dealer' came into work today!! 



Hey... it's color I don't have yet! LOL I had no choice - I HAD to buy it! LOL



My wallet will be sore this week after this and MAC trips! LOL


----------



## Andi (May 13, 2005)

wohoo...you ladies make me jealous!! I wished I could afford expensive bags, the only one I have is a Louis Vuitton pochette which I love.

here is my collection. can you tell IÂ´m a girly girl?





I actually have like 5 more, but theyÂ´re hiding from me in my closet right now...I canÂ´t find em.maybe theyÂ´re camera shy *lol*


----------



## karrieann (May 20, 2006)

I just went and got pictures of some of my newer bags and thought I would post them. I'd love to see yours!


----------



## fickledpink (May 20, 2006)

*jaw drops*

Very nice!


----------



## karrieann (May 20, 2006)

thanks! I'd love to see some of yours.


----------



## LVA (May 20, 2006)

nice bags .. i currently don't own any .. .lost my other one ... don't realli want to lose another ... so .. stopped wearing 'em


----------



## michal_cohen (May 20, 2006)

very nice


----------



## chocobon (May 20, 2006)

OOh Nice


----------



## Jennifer (May 21, 2006)

very cute!!!


----------



## linda46125 (May 21, 2006)

very nice i particlarly like the 1st one, very pretty. xx


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 21, 2006)

I love the last one (tan) I'm partial to buckles! lol Great bags!


----------



## Becka (May 22, 2006)

wow, what a gorgeous collection!!


----------



## NYShopgirl (May 22, 2006)

very nice collection...


----------



## jennycateyez (May 22, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (May 24, 2006)

Here are some of my collection


----------



## Maja (May 24, 2006)

Nice collections.

I'll just merge this thread with an older post your bags thread, so we'll have all collections in one thread


----------



## karrieann (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CzarownicaGosia* Here are some of my collection



Love them! Very cute


----------



## semantje (May 24, 2006)

very cute!


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (May 25, 2006)

Thank you girls



I have much more


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 27, 2006)

i don't have any designer bags...





i want to get a lv one when i can afford it though..


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kam_621* i don't have any designer bags...




i want to get a lv one when i can afford it though..

Hej, I don't own any designer bags either



I Love what I have


----------



## shockn (Jul 4, 2006)

Took these a few months ago so it's grown a little since then.. which is kinda sad. XD First time posting pictures heres hoping it doesnt mess up!





All of my "non-designer" ones-






All of my "designer" ones-


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *shockn* Took these a few months ago so it's grown a little since then.. which is kinda sad. XD First time posting pictures heres hoping it doesnt mess up!



WOW! That's A LOT OF BAGS


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 9, 2006)

wow...great bags ladies


----------



## cutey (Oct 26, 2006)

nice

i will back


----------



## Jane22067 (Nov 4, 2006)

Today, my bag was a Cole Hahn hobo. I just have a generic wallet purchased from a mall kiosk


----------



## mandy_ (Nov 6, 2006)

This is what I'm currently carrying: Victoria's Secret - Tote bag

I'm usually carrying purses from NY&amp;Company though! I love this VS tote, I got it for only $5 bucks during a special my VS was having. I got two of them, the soild pink one, and the blue&amp;pink flag type one.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 6, 2006)

This is my little bag collection. I went online and found the pics. I seriously have to get a new Digital cam! The LV is in orange and the chanel are in brown and black.


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 7, 2006)

OooO. Bags! I love'em.

I'll post mines soon...


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 7, 2006)

Great looking bags. I just got rid of about 9 or 10 bags but I still have 7 of them.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok, I was bored so I decided to take some pics of my bags. These are a few select ones. I'm sure there's more stashed in the back of my closet, but that requires having to pull them out and stuffing them back in. As you can see I like my neutral beige's, pinks, and blacks. heh





Here's a pic of a few wallets. top left to right: carebear, AE, xoxo, and 2 coach.






Bags from left to right: Polo sport messenger, Nine west hobo handbag, juicy couture messenger, coach shoulder tote, burberry mini tote, jcrew montauk tote, VS bowling bag, LV shoulder tote, and my AE mini handbag (I never leave home w/o it)








































http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a316/angi3220/DSC01001.jpg

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a316/angi3220/DSC00999.jpg


----------



## KSA^_^GIRL (Nov 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Liz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I only have a few purses. Some old Coach ones that I don't use any more. And my beloved Louis Vuitton! I don't have actual pics of it though. I got them off of eluxury. My bf got it for me last year on valentine's day



I like it your bag..
It is nice


----------

